

What Does A Small Start-Up Like Us Need To Do To Get Noticed? - quadedge
http://blog.getyouram.com/what-does-a-small-start-up-like-us-need-to-do

======
jiganti
If it's a widely useful startup and a genuinely good idea, it won't be as hard
to get noticed. For something more technical/niche oriented, it's going to be
harder.

I'd recommend Seth Godin's "Unleashing the Ideavirus" for a good outline on
how to make your product viral.

~~~
quadedge
Thanks for the book referral.

